
Elasticsearch in Ruby - jdorfman
https://gist.github.com/andrewvc/5779126
======
andrewvc
For those that find this useful, you may also want to check out the
book/tutorial I'm writing on elasticsearch at
[http://exploringelasticsearch.com](http://exploringelasticsearch.com)

